# Installing FreeBSD on a QNAP tvs-682 NAS device



## absduser (Aug 4, 2016)

The new QNAP NAS chassis with hot swap 3.5 *and* 2.5 bays accessible from the front are very, very nice:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61biNTQN0pL._SL1200_.jpg

I would like very much to run my own FreeBSD based server on this device ...

I see that previous generation QNAP devices have had people installing Ubuntu on them, so it seems like you can install an arbitrary OS on a device like this, but I'd like some second opinions before I buy one.

Any idea if one could install any OS on this device ?

Thanks.


----------



## tetragir (Aug 7, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken and the prices on Amazon are correct, you could buy a FreeNAS Mini for the price and you would get more (and ECC) RAM and Xeon CPU, altough only 4Pcs of 3,5" bays, but you get an officially supported system.
Given that the exact hardware in the Qnap device is unknown and therefore it is unknown if FreeBSD has support, I would go with the FreeNAS Mini or a HP Microserver.


----------

